# how to remove duo glue from eye lid??



## Simi (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello guys,

I need help to remove glue after using falsie eyelashes from the eye lid and my eyelashes. I am still learning how to apply eyelashes and getting success but I've very hard time to remove glue from eye lid and lashes. I know i should use only strip a thin line on lashes but you know i am new. Please help me. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Shawna (Mar 20, 2007)

It should be the consistency of rubber cement and should just peel off in a thin strip from your eye.  I've never had it stick to my actual eye or eyelashes.  As for removing it from your fake lashes,  a bit of eyemakeup remover usually does the trick, and again, it should peel off in a strip.  I've also been told that you can use rubbing alcohol to remove the last bits of glue,  but I've never had to.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 21, 2007)

with shawna eye makeup remover or makeup wipes should work or try cleansing it with some johnson's baby oil.


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok I know what you're talking about because I can NOT apply false lashes on myself lol. I can only apply #20s and now they've become my favorite. But I JUST put on some #7s Friday night (first time I applied a full strip) and I had lash glue still stuck on my lashes after I was done. I just washed my face with some warm water and gently rubbed it on my lids. Glue came off!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 21, 2007)

I know Shawna was referring to moving glue from the false lashes but I don't want any confusion. I'm a total worry wart but whatever you do PLEASE DO NOT USE RUBBING ALCOHOL ANYWHERE NEAR YOUR EYE PLLLLEEEAAASE PLEASE DON'T. 

Okay, now that I've said it - definitely oil based cleasers to remove stubborn makeup or in this case glue. Personally I like Pond's Cold Cream, this stuff removes everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 23, 2007)

I use baby oil if I'm having a really hard time with it.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 24, 2007)

An oil based makeup remover perhaps?


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 24, 2007)

Try Pond's cold cream or Extra Virgin Olive Oil or even mineral oil (just a bit).


----------



## ette (Mar 24, 2007)

An oil based makeup remover. If it seriously won't come off, use Ardell's Lash remover, but that is for semi-permanent glue. However it won't irritate your eyes or anything.


----------

